# 240/260/280Z OEM parts surplus website



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Strictly stock parts , but they have some stuff you guys might need , such as wiring harnesses and radiators.
HERE

Seems like some of this stuff is a bit expensive though.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If no one is using this, I'm going to let it slide. If enough people want it restuck I'll put it back.


----------

